# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Los 5 más grandes de España

## Xuquer

*tambien son dignos de mención los embalse más grandes.
*





*LOS CINCO EMBALSES MAS GRANDES DE ESPAÑA* 





*España* al ser un país en su inmensa mayoría *seco y con pocas precipitaciones anuales*, tiene una gran cantidad de embalses repartidos por toda su geografía (insuficientes en algunos casos). Algunos de ellos están entre los más grandes de Europa, por lo que he recogido una recopilación de los *cinco embalses más grandes de España*.



1.-El embalse de *La Serena* en rio Zújar, perteneciente a la cuenca del Guadiana, construido entre 1985 y 1990, tiene una capacidad de *3219 hectómetros Cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 13929 Ha. Es el *tercero más grande de Europa.*




 Foto:Frufaro

2.- *Embalse de Alcántara*, se encuentra en el rio Tajo, fue construido en 1969, posee una capacidad de *3160 hectómetros cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 10400 Ha. 
 Foto:snipfer

3.- Salto de Villarino o *embalse de Almendra*, construido en 1970; está situado en el rio Tormes y pertenece a la cuenca del Duero. Tiene una capacidad de *2586 hectómetros cúbicos*, ocupa una superficie de 8582 ha y es probablemente una de las mejores obras de ingeniería hidráulica de toda Europa.


 Foto:Raiden32

4.-*Embalse de Buendía*, construido en 1957, ubicado en el rio Guadiela, afluente del rio Tajo; tiene una capacidad de *1639 hectómetros cúbicos*, y se extiende 8194 ha.




Foto: alekspression


5.-*Embalse de Mequinenza* o Mar de Aragón, construido entre 1957 y 1964 en el Rio Ebro; posee una capacidad de *1533 hectómetros cúbicos* y ocupa una superficie de 7540 ha.

----------


## juanlo

La presa de Almendra, además es la más alta de España con 202 metros y es de tipo bóveda.

----------


## jorge

vaya xuquer, está bien eso de saber cual es hoy por hoy la presa más grande de España.
Saludos colega

----------


## No Registrado

Aunque no es una presa si es agua "embalsada" y posiblemente tendría la mayor capacidad de "embalsar" agua de España, el "Acuifero 23" tiene una capacidad estimada de 10.000 hm3 ocupando una extensión de 5.000 km2

----------


## Un esquiador

> Aunque no es una presa si es agua "embalsada" y posiblemente tendría la mayor capacidad de "embalsar" agua de España, el "Acuifero 23" tiene una capacidad estimada de 10.000 hm3 ocupando una extensión de 5.000 km2


Curioso y donde está?

----------


## Luján

> Curioso y donde está?



El acuífero 23 o de La Mancha Occidental se sitúa bajo las provincias de Ciudad Real y Albacete y Cuenca, principalmente.

Mas info: Acuifero 23 (Wikipedia)

----------


## Luján

> Aunque no es una presa si es agua "embalsada" y posiblemente tendría la mayor capacidad de "embalsar" agua de España, el "Acuifero 23" tiene una capacidad estimada de 10.000 hm3 ocupando una extensión de 5.000 km2


Yo no diría que un acuífero es agua embalsada, ya que no es un cuerpo de agua creado por la acción humana, sino unas rocas que poseen agua en su interior. Sí es cierto que sería una reserva importante de agua (si no estuviera sobre-explotado).

----------


## Ricardo

Se puede saber el índice de recuperación del acuifero, con tanta agua supongo que se habrá recuperado bastante y que habrá subido el nivel freático.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

El acuífero 23 está debajo de mis pies, oiijoijojiojioji, soy de Daimiel, y lo conozco bastante bien, como dice Luján no se puede considerar un embalse pero si un gran depósito de agua en la que sale y entra agua.
Pues si ha subido, desde estas últimas lluvias mi pozo a registrado una subida cercana a los 4 metros, y en zonas cercanas a los cauces de los rios incluso 7, pero recordemos que aqui el agua no es homgenea como en un embalse, existen corrientes y bolsas que le dan a los acuíferos sus caracteristicas especiales.
Y con el tema, gracias por juntar la información de los 5 embalses mas grandes de España, es mas facil compararlos cuando solo se tiene que subir o bajar la ventana.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

DA IGUAL QUE ESTE AÑO LOS 10000Hm3 QUE ESTIMAN FORMAN EL ACUIFERO 23 SE COMPLETEN NO TARDARAN MUCHO EN GASTAR TODA ESA AGUA CON LOS POZOS ILEGALES Y LOS RIEGOS ABUSIVOS QUE ACOSTUMBRAN A REALIZAR LOS AGRICULTORES ESPAÑOLES!!!!! PARA LA GENTE QUE NO AMA LA NATURALEZA Y EL MEDIO AMBIENTE LE IMPORTA POCO, VER COMO UNOS POCOS PODEMOS DISFRUTAR DE UNAS TABLAS DE DAIMIEL ESPECTACULARES!!! ESTA PRIMAVERA TURISMO RURAL EN EL PARQUE DE LAS TABLAS DE DAIMIEL!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## luisvalencia

Curiosas las fechas de construcción.

----------


## REEGE

Todos tienen agua............... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Todos tienen agua...............


 Anonadado me encuentro... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## luisvalencia

la curiosidad esta: en que vuestra afición os la brindo el caudillo de España.
Controlar sus embalses.

----------


## jasg555

> la curiosidad esta: en que vuestra afición os la brindo el caudillo de España.
> Controlar sus embalses.


 No sé a cual de los caudillos que ha tenido España le pueden gustar los kois japoneses que es mi afición.

Ilústrame.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Curiosas las fechas de construcción.





> la curiosidad esta: en que vuestra afición os la brindo el caudillo de España.
> Controlar sus embalses.


Que curioso...la mayor presa de España fue construida dentro del periodo de Felipe González, y acudieron a inaugurarla por los Reyes... (que yo sepa, o me mintieron cuando estudié, o en este momento, Franco hacía 15 años que había fallecido).

Y mi afición por los embalses no me la ha brindado nadie, bueno sí, mis padres, ya que sin ellos no la podría tener, más que nada, no estaría viendo las cosas que dices...

Mis aficiones me las creo yo solito, no hace falta que nadie venga a brindármelas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

Dentro de unos dias, *cuando el tiempo escampe*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  daremos una pequeña limpieza a este hilo que se se ha visto invadido por algunos comentarios fuera de lugar.

No os molesteis si veis que desaparecen en su momento algunos post´s, incluidos mios  :Wink: 

salu2 chavalotes  :Smile:

----------


## bassraul

Hola me presento me llamo Raul me gustaria decir que en España hay unos 1200 Embalses , es el tercer pais que mas embalses tiene por habitantes

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bienvenido Raúl  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> me gustaria decir que en España hay unos 1200 Embalses , es el tercer pais que mas embalses tiene por habitantes


Efectivamente  :Smile: , todas ellas necesarias. Por desgracia, en nuestro país, los ríos son muy irregulares, presentando y alternando  períodos prolongados de sequía y lluvias torrenciales.

Todas las presas tienen una doble finalidad principal: evitan los daños de las inundaciones y garantizan el suministro de agua. Necesitamos almacenar agua en los periodos favorables para tener asegurado el suministro de la misma en periodos no tan favorables.

Las presas son importantes en España, son una garantía y serán más necesarias en un futuro ante la posibilidad de lluvias más torrenciales y períodos de sequía más largos. La agricultura, abastecimiento de poblaciones, usos industriales, necesita tener el agua garantizada.

Valga el ejemplo de este último año: se ha desaguado más agua al mar de la que se ha embalsado en las presas de toda la cuenca hidrográfica en muchos ríos de nuestra geografía. Agua que en otras ocasiones nos haría mucha falta...

Actualmente, nuestra reserva hidráulica es suficiente, pero de aquí a 20/30 años, la sociedad seguirá creciendo, la demanda de agua será mayor, por lo que habrá que hacer nuevas retenciones de agua para poder garantizar el suministro de agua ante la creciente demanda de la misma.

Un saludo.

----------


## bassraul

De Madrid los 3 primeros serian si no me equivoca :
1 - El Atazar
2 - El Valmayor
Aqui tengo una duda en el tercero no se si es El Vellon o el de San juan

----------


## Luján

> De Madrid los 3 primeros serian si no me equivoca :
> 1 - El Atazar
> 2 - El Valmayor
> Aqui tengo una duda en el tercero no se si es El Vellon o el de San juan


El lunes te lo aseguro del todo, pues ahora no tengo a mano la base de datos que consulto.

De todos modos, puedes verlos en la página de embalses.net, donde parece que la lista está así:

1º El Atazar (426Hm^3)
2º San Juan (138Hm^3)
3º Valmayor (124Hm^3)

----------


## No Registrado

> Bienvenido Raúl 
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente , todas ellas necesarias. Por desgracia, en nuestro país, los ríos son muy irregulares, presentando y alternando  períodos prolongados de sequía y lluvias torrenciales.
> 
> Todas las presas tienen una doble finalidad principal: evitan los daños de las inundaciones y garantizan el suministro de agua. Necesitamos almacenar agua en los periodos favorables para tener asegurado el suministro de la misma en periodos no tan favorables.
> 
> Las presas son importantes en España, son una garantía y serán más necesarias en un futuro ante la posibilidad de lluvias más torrenciales y períodos de sequía más largos. La agricultura, abastecimiento de poblaciones, usos industriales, necesita tener el agua garantizada.
> ...


Eso depende de para el uso que se le dé. Simplemente con La Serena o Alcántara bastaría para garantizar el suministro de agua a toda Extremadura durante no pocos años si su función única fuera esa y no la de producir energía electrica o destinarla a campos de regadío, pero sí, en determinadas zonas hacen falta más embalses porque si no te encuentras casos flagrantes como el de Cáceres.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Simplemente con La Serena o Alcántara bastaría para garantizar el suministro de agua a toda Extremadura durante no pocos años si su función única fuera esa y no la de producir energía electrica o destinarla a campos de regadío


Es que, precisamente, Alcántara o La Serena se crearon para eso, la primera como función principal la de producir energía y la segunda para regadíos, amén también de multitud de otros usos, como hidroeléctrico, abastecimiento, laminación de avenidas (muy importante), recreativos, etc.

Recordar además de que, si la situación de la cuenca del Tajo es de normalidad, hay que dejar pasar hacia Portugal 2700 Hm3 en la presa de Cedillo, por lo que, el uso que tiene el embalse de Alcántara, es el idóneo para eso, puesto que ese agua, la tenemos que dejar pasar hacia Portugal, lo queramos o no... :Embarrassment: , por lo que usarla para electricidad, es perfecto, es el mejor (y el único a la vez) uso que se puede dar a ese agua.

En cuanto a La Serena, pues poco más de lo mismo. El río Zújar es un río muy irregular, de los más irregulares de la península, alternando años en los que te da aportaciones de 20 Hm3, con otras en las que te puede llegar a dar 3000 Hm3, y entonces, eso había que aprovecharlo, como así se hizo, construyendo el embalse de La Serena, el cual, se decidió en su momento hacerlo lo más grande posible, hasta el límite (la población de Guadalmez), resultando la capacidad del embalse de La Serena.

Si estos dos grandes embalses no se utilizan ni para producir energía eléctrica ni para regadíos, sino, sólo a abastecimiento como mencionas...¿para qué los queremos entonces?  :Confused:  Para tener asegurado el abastecimiento durante cientos de años?  :Confused:  no tiene sentido...

La energía eléctrica es necesaria, y si nos dedicamos a cerrar nucleares y térmicas, pues ya me dirás de donde la vamos a sacar si no utilizamos los embalses que pueden generar electricidad... y si no tenemos regadíos, ya me dirás de donde vamos a obtener tema de alimentos (sobre todo de origen vegetal y tema de fruta... la importación es cara, mejor producirla y que deje el beneficio aquí que no importarla y el beneficio para otros)




> pero sí, en determinadas zonas hacen falta más embalses porque si no te encuentras casos flagrantes como el de Cáceres.


Supongo que te refieres al abastecimiento de Cáceres. Bien, hay dos formas de "asegurar" el abastecimiento a Cáceres: hacer una toma de abastecimiento directa desde el embalse de Alcántara o... (y esta me gusta más), hacer una presa en el río Almonte relativamente cerca de donde está la de Guadiloba, pero evidentemente, con mucha mayor capacidad de embalse para asegurar el abastecimiento a la ciudad durante posibles largos periodos de sequía y por otra parte, que la calidad del agua no se vea afectada.

Para terminar... al igual que como casi siempre pongo cada vez que me acuerdo, a los que escriben como "no registrados", desde aquí invitarte a que, si te apetece, participes como usuario registrado, aquí todos aprendemos unos de otros, pasamos unos ratos muy agradables y cabemos todos  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## gallurt

[Alguien puede remitirme a algun "rincon" donde aparezca un listado de los pantanos españoles (por capacidad) y segundo ¿que pantanos hay para inaugurar de forma mas o menos proxima(uno/dos años)?Graciasa tropa.-

----------


## ben-amar

Seguramente lo tenga el MARM, asi como los proximos en entrar en funcionamiento (por tanto, inaugurables)
Un saludo.
EDIT: yo he visto esa lista y ahora no recuerdo donde, en cuanto me acuerde te traigo  el enlace

----------


## gallurt

Ben Amar gracias por la informacion y puestos a preguntar, pregunto ¿por que ha desaparecido en casi todos los pantanos la informacion en tiempo real? era curioso ver si entraba agua en ellos y en que cantidad, algunos aun mantienen esa informacion, pero muy pocos, aunque mantienen el simbolo que acredita dicha informacion.-

----------


## ben-amar

Sin duda debe haber una caida generalizada en el sistema.
¿te has fijado si es en alguna cuenca en concreto o es en toda la geografia?

----------


## Luján

> [Alguien puede remitirme a algun "rincon" donde aparezca un listado de los pantanos españoles (por capacidad) y segundo ¿que pantanos hay para inaugurar de forma mas o menos proxima(uno/dos años)?Graciasa tropa.-


Yo tengo el listado de todos los embalses de España inventariados en el MARM, pero no tendré acceso hasta volver al curro, pues es allí donde está.

En cuanto a los embalses próximos a inaugurar, en la página del inventario de presas del MARM puedes buscar por fase de explotación y seleccionar aquellas que están en construcción o a punto de entrar en servicio.

----------


## gallurt

> Sin duda debe haber una caida generalizada en el sistema.
> ¿te has fijado si es en alguna cuenca en concreto o es en toda la geografia?


En algunas cuencas falla (med. y atl. andaluzas) en otras va bien y en algunas ha desaparecido el simbolo que las acreditaba, pero me he buscado la vida por otro lado, SHAI del Guadalquivir, pantanos de Andalucia (de la Junta) , gestion del agua, etc..- Para satisfaccion de todos deciros que aqui en Malaga está cayendo agua al estilo del 2009, ¡¡¡esto es la gloria!!.- Abrazos.-

----------


## gallurt

> Yo tengo el listado de todos los embalses de España inventariados en el MARM, pero no tendré acceso hasta volver al curro, pues es allí donde está.
> 
> En cuanto a los embalses próximos a inaugurar, en la página del inventario de presas del MARM puedes buscar por fase de explotación y seleccionar aquellas que están en construcción o a punto de entrar en servicio.


Gracias por la informacion, ya estoy "buceando" en esa pagina a ver que encuentro, de todas formas cuando localices el listado en cuestion, si puedes, lo publicas aqui es por mera curiosidad y dicho esto solo decirte que ¡como puñetas no estas en el curro, que España estamos haciendo, como puede cobrar un jubilado como yo si no trabajais gente como tu! ¡¡Señor, Señor, Señor que cruz!!.- Abrazos.-

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la informacion, ya estoy "buceando" en esa pagina a ver que encuentro, de todas formas cuando localices el listado en cuestion, si puedes, lo publicas aqui es por mera curiosidad y dicho esto solo decirte que ¡como puñetas no estas en el curro, que España estamos haciendo, como puede cobrar un jubilado como yo si no trabajais gente como tu! ¡¡Señor, Señor, Señor que cruz!!.- Abrazos.-


Porque estoy en mis merecidísimas vacaciones de Navidad. Así pues, es como si estuviera trabajando, pues de mi nómina de este mes me descuentan lo mismo que cualquier otro mes. :Wink:

----------


## JuliePosto

Xuquer, sabes por si acaso cuantos embalses hay en total en españa ? gracias





> *tambien son dignos de mención los embalse más grandes.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOS CINCO EMBALSES MAS GRANDES DE ESPAÑA* 
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Hola Julie Posto... 
En la actualidad, España es el país del mundo con mayor número de embalses por habitante. Según el Fondo Mundial para la Naturaleza *(WWF)* existen más de 1.300.
Te animo a que además de verlos en Embalses.net eches un vistazo a la siguiente pagina:
www.seprem.es

----------


## Luján

> Xuquer, sabes por si acaso cuantos embalses hay en total en españa ? gracias


En este hilo (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...1390#post21390) de este mismo foro comento que hay como unas 1266 registradas en las bases de datos de la SEPREM y el MARM, además de hacer un pequeño análisis de "los embalses más...." de España.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es la primera vez qué opino, pero he visto el embalse de la Serena, Lo que impresiona no es lo grande sino que tiene mucha agua por los dos lados de la presa. El final de la cola del embalse  del  Zújar es el paramento aguas abajo de la presa de la Serena. Espero qué esto se vea donde tiene qué estar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> he visto el embalse de la Serena, Lo que impresiona no es lo grande *sino que tiene mucha agua por los dos lados de la presa*. El final de la cola del embalse  del  Zújar es el paramento aguas abajo de la presa de la Serena.


Eso pasa porque la presa de La Serena se construyó en el interior del vaso del embalse Zújar para aprovechar todo lo posible el valle del Zújar.

Cuando el embalse del Zújar está lleno, sólo se ve la mitad superior de la presa de La Serena. La otra mitad, está bajo las aguas  :Embarrassment:

----------

